# Punch 150 Internal Fusing Help.



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

So, picked up a Punch 150, the sawtooth, wrap around fins...second gen I think? In side there are 4 fuses, I assume one for each channel, positive and negative. Anyway, the ones for the left channel are different than the right. I'm also assuming someone changed these out along the way. What is the proper fusing that should go in the slot for the 150. Looks as though I'm going to need to repair the RCAs. One is split.

As a side note, there is some pencil writing on the inside of the case, 480318, 13 Jan 97 with a cursive "Lz" or "L2" or "Ll".


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

The 150's use 5 amp fuses ?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Ampman said:


> The 150's use 5 amp fuses ?


Close...the manual actually says 6A fuses, but people use 5A and 7.5A as well


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

To be sure we're talking about the board mounted buss fuses?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

bamelanc said:


> To be sure we're talking about the board mounted buss fuses?


Yes, the one's from the short bus...really short fuses 

Like these:

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 300 650 PUNCH 150 INTERNAL FUSES | eBay


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> Close...the manual actually says 6A fuses, but people use 5A and 7.5A as well


Sorry bout that I opened mine up and that's what it had in it guess I was wrong ?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I see what your referring to bid D the person that had the one I've got changed out the fuses and put the wrong ones in it this has been a big help to me also have a bless one ?


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Those little fuses can be a real pain in the butt to source. On one of these that I worked on for my buddy I modified the fuse holders to accept standard ATC fuses. Was a little tricky but makes it so much easier if you ever need a fuse down the road


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Those amps were great .... Fuses ? Mine worked just fine with roll pins UNTIL it caught on fire ! That was in the DOH days ! Lololol


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

haha^^


----------

